# Wry Tail...



## BoerMomma (Oct 16, 2012)

I was looking at the ABGA standard, and read through it, and came across the wry tail, and it being a disqualification...

Does my new buck have it? I can't find any pictures of it online


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If I had that cockleburr next to my tail, I'd twist it the other way, too.


----------



## BoerMomma (Oct 16, 2012)

lol...thats how his tail is all the time. I didn't even realize he had that sticking on his butt til after I took the pic


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

A lot of bucks will hold their tail like that when in rut.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope he's fine, wry tail is when it twists from the base not the end.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

A little off. You know that is a peculiar thing. I bought a doeling with a perfectly straight tail that grew more and more tilted. Now she's signalling a constant left turn.
You can tell that side on the right has a constant curve but the left is straight- it does come from the base. But it's so slight, I doubt anyone at a show would notice and it certainly would not keep me from using him if everything else is great.


----------

